

Job Application 2.0 - marketer
http://www.scribd.com/doc/10359826/Job-Application-20

======
ph0rque
The irony is that the application is depicted as a piece of paper, and not a
web form.

~~~
mikeyur
It also looks like it was made in MS Paint.

------
pclark
I really dislike scribd.

